# Please help me buy the right epoxy for this....



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm working out the design and jigs for building a dust wall system and hope someone can help me buy the right epoxy for one detail.

I need to glue a threaded rod joiner into the end of a PVC pipe, so it's centered and inline. The wall mounted jig for the glue up is done, all I need to do is pour in the epoxy. But which kind? This plug will be under some mild compression and torque forces.

I'm thinking of buying the big gallon can of resin, and would like to get something that will be also good for bonding and for patching holes in "ugly" wood for finishing, since I'll have a lot left over.

Does anyone have a favorite general all-purpose product to recommend?

Thanks for the help
SteveEl


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve,
I use System 3 for most all epoxy jobs. Works well for "ugly wood" too.:yes:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Gene..... do you just use one of their specific flavors? Looks like they have a different product for every different task. Is there a general product that both bonds as well as fill?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

SteveEl said:


> Thanks Gene..... do you just use one of their specific flavors? Looks like they have a different product for every different task. Is there a general product that both bonds as well as fill?


The "Epoxy Resin" is my flavor. Fills well and can be combined with sawdust for building a thick bodied structural adhesive.
If needed, I color it with artist's acrylic paint from a tube.


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

*West system*

I don't have much experience with epoxy but both my Dad and my brother swear by west system. My dad runs a cabinet shop and uses it mostly as a finish. My brother works for a company that builds unmanned aeronautical vehicles and they use it for bonding and filling. It's commonly used in boat finishing and repairing.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks sketel, I did order west's a couple days ago.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Always open to different products.
Has anyone used both West Systems and System 3?
What are the differences? Pros and cons of each, in your experience?


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm sorry I forgot to say thanks for the post, Gene. 

Don't set anything by my choice... I've never used either. I just went with West because that's what Rockler had, I was ordering other stuff there anyway, and since I was going to have to read the webpage about West was easy to study. (Raw guess is I'd be surprised if there's much difference.) Based on some reviews I did order the pumps for the cans. I look forward to a somewhat less messy project than usual.

SteveEl


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

i've used west systems 405 and a system 3 product (don't know exactly which) and the only thing i noticed was that the system 3 held a thick "gooey" state for a little longer (as opposed to watery) before setting which was good for applying to vertical surfaces so it wouldn't run.


----------



## uncle mel (Oct 12, 2010)

I have used west and system 3 but I now use marine poxy it is made by system 3 but is sold buy a boat plans outfit there price is way below the other two and I have built 3 boats ues it and I use in the shop all of the time you can also get wood flower from them that will thicken your epoxy for filler or gluing go to bateau.com


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The best epoxy I've used is Marine Tex.












 





.
.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the replies! For my current project I'm giving West System 3 a try.


----------

